# Important information for husbands



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Jan 14, 2014)

Good thing I ain't married no more...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2014)

Whew !  Good to know.   *SHE'S NEVER SILENT !*


----------

